# That riff!



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

I alway seem to get riffs stuck in my head and I can't get rid of them for hours. Right now it's the opening riff to Sabbath Bloody Sabbath. What riff is stuck in your head???


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe Walsh......Rocky Mountain Way.......thanks to the thread and also learning it on Bass..........usually get stuck on a radio riff on the way to work and can't lose it all day...............sometimes it's a good one......sometimes it's awfull, like that marineland one.....


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

this morning - for some reason - Neil Young - Needle and the damage done....I didn't even hear that song yet today...but it's stuck


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

lol marineland, I know exactly what you mean. A few days ago I had some song by Lady Gag-me stuck in my head, it was a horrible day.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Justinator said:


> lol marineland, I know exactly what you mean. A few days ago I had some song by Lady Gag-me stuck in my head, it was a horrible day.


PuPuPuPokerfacePuPuPoker Face..... LOL!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Justinator said:


> lol marineland, I know exactly what you mean. A few days ago I had some song by Lady Gag-me stuck in my head, it was a horrible day.


the Marineland song - Suzie McNeil at her best


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It doesn't happen to me every day, but when it does it can be bad. I avoid the jingles on my commute b/c I listen to CBC 2. Great morning show and drive home shows. Good (often Canadian) adult oriented alternative music of many stripes.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Raconteurs - Carolina Drama

My daughter liked the "angels" singing in the background, so we've been listening to that one over and over again as I drive her to school. I really love it when she digs a great tune 

also, just the opening riff to Van Halen's Unchained, because I'm trying to nail it down on an open G tuning.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Movin' to Montana soon, gonna be a dental floss tycoon..." Drives me crazy!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> "Movin' to Montana soon, gonna be a dental floss tycoon..." Drives me crazy!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


"Raising it Up!... Waxing it down.." Unfortunately I've found it's never anything remotely good or interesting that gets stuck in MY head!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> "Movin' to Montana soon, gonna be a dental floss tycoon..." Drives me crazy!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yeah, "Just me and my pygmy pony, over by the dental floss bush."


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Yeah, "Just me and my pygmy pony, over by the dental floss bush."


Zappa was a genius.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

More human than human-white zombie


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Today it was _*When The Levee Breaks*_, Led Zeppelin, the ah-ah part towards the end. I love that song.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Someone at work sang Frankie Valli's 
'walk like a man'. That was with me 
for a couple of hours.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

the intro to this one 
[youtube=option]aZkZzjZUExk[/youtube]


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

Every Friday on Radio One, Jian Ghomeshi reads the show's credits while in the background, an instrumental version of "Disco Inferno" plays. As late as the following Tuesday, I've caught myself running the bass line in my head and even riffing over it! Drives me nuts!!!

W

Hey - where's the "Disco Sucks" emoticon?


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ha! Sabbath, too - SUPERNAUT! evilGuitar:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The original Hockey Night In Canada theme.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It varies, but I find if I want to get rid of it I just do In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida a few times, and it disappears, and then I can dump out of my head quite easily.

Sunshine of Your Love-Cream
Cowgirl in the Sand-Neil Young
T-Bone-Neil Young
Many things by Glenn Kaiser, Hound Dog Taylor and Blind Willie Johnson often enter my head--and I don't mind any of those at all.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_CgwtyYIm8&feature=related


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

The four chords from the weather network. *BLURP*

All friggin day.....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

canadian tyler said:


> The four chords from the weather network. *BLURP*
> 
> All friggin day.....


You mean those ones during the local forecast?

I keep thinking I should sit down and figure those out--I've never tried to, but it shouldn't be too hard, then when I'm playing my guitar around others I could just start strumming them, and see if anybody knows what I'm playing--they could be fun to play in a store next time I'm trying out a new guitar.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

zontar said:


> You mean those ones during the local forecast?
> 
> I keep thinking I should sit down and figure those out--I've never tried to, but it should be too hard, then when I'm playing my guitar around others I could just start strumming them, and see if anybody knows what I'm playing--they could be fun to play in a store next time I'm trying out a new guitar.


D G Bm A 

you usually get one person looking at you strangely...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

canadian tyler said:


> D G Bm A
> 
> you usually get one person looking at you strangely...


So you've tried it then?


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

zontar said:


> So you've tried it then?


Yea... Like I said, its stuck in my head, and there are a lot of weather network addicts out there.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

....so the fast food industry creates a character so that children everywhere will be more accepting of their overeating clientele.....

it's purple, it's a dinosaur........

those days are BAD!

Andy


----------

